# where can i find out my SSID? 2 PART ?



## saltydawgs (Oct 10, 2005)

im trying to set up my xbox live account, and im using a lnkysys wireless gaming adapter WGA11B 

im trying to connect to my 2wire 1000HG gateway

yet, the adapter will not find the router?

can someone help me with this, and also could you tell me how to find my SSID?

THANKYOU!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The default is typically linksys.

If it was changed or to confirm, then from a computer connect to the router and see what the SSID is set to. This would be in the wireless configuration area of the router's configuration.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Just to see what's going on, you could try NetStumbler, it's a very handy tool for checking wireless connection points.

If your machine is configure correctly, could the wireless be disabled, or the SSID hidden on the router? Can any machine see the wireless network?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

That's wy I like to look at the router itself. If the SSID is hidden it's an easy way to again determine what it actually is as well as make any changes you might like. Also you don't need a wireless connection to be able to access the router. So for example, if the computer is wired, that will work just fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, that's why I was suggesting checking if it were disabled or the SSID hidden.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, absolutely. That's why I have been recommending from a computer connect to the router and see what the SSID is and make any changes if necessary. Didn't seem like that net stumbler program would let you do much configuration at all, especially if you have a wired connection to the router like a lot of computers can have. This way you are covered regardless of the connection type as well as have the ability to make any changes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No, that was a different suggestion Bob, once you get past the wireless being enabled and the SSID display being enabled, NetStumbler is a handy tool to have.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Excellent. So it sounds like a program for after you get you network functioning. Tough when even their own documentation shows the requirements are "somewhat complex". Is there a user manual you can suggest to download as well as documentation for what the requirements are and how to run it once connected. Also any ways it would be used to solve the xbox live wireless adapter connection problem would be helpful. Still not sure where it would come into play for this particular problem, at least from the little documentation that was there. Usually when I need to troubleshoot wireless router problems, I tend to work with the router's configuration.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

NetStumbler is very simple to use, perhaps you should look at it before you comment on how difficult it is.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The quote on how complex the requirements are was from from the manufacturer's web site.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

A couple weeks ago I nearly took a pass on NetStumbler after reading those complex requirements. Glad that I tried it anyhow. It's pretty easy and intuitive to use.

Guess there are more complex things you can do, but for scanning available networks and getting their channel, strength and signal to noise ratio it's easier to use and understand than most wireless utilities.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So maybe you can help with how this would be used to connect the wireless xbox adapter. Again this would be after you know what the SSID is etc from looking at the router directly.

Or is it just a utility to help see other networks that you wouldn't necessarily be concerned about. Seems like there might be some "scope creep" here that often gets things like this this thread started on an unnecessary tangent.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bob, I remember teaming up with you on some unnecessary tangents! But the real problem is thread originators who don't stay tuned here 24 hours a day! 

As you pointed out, if the SSID broadcast is disabled, NetStumbler ain't gonna help none. I just thought that since this thread had already taken a tangent that I'd express my view that the observations about NetStumbler made by you and John are both right.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yeah, that's why I wanted to help just get it back on track again.

So to find the SSID, as in the first reply, from a computer connect to the router and see what the SSID is set to. This would be in the wireless configuration area of the router's configuration.


----------



## jakethecat (Jun 22, 2006)

The default SSID for 2Wire Home Portals is 2WIRExxx (xxx = last 3 digits of serial number). The WEP key is the 10 digit number directly below it in [square brackets]. It is a 64 bit Hexidecimal key, and the default encryption is WEP / Open. If you are un-able to connect with the correct settings in your WGA you might review the support.2wire.com article on how to configure x-box live through a Home Portal (http://support.2wire.com/cgi-bin/twowire.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=626). If the issue persists you can try changing the wireless channel on your home portal.

- type gateway.2wire.net into your browser
- click the home or local network icon
- click the wireless settings link
- submit your system password when prompted
- try chan 11 first, if that fails try chan's 1, 9, & 3
- save the setting
- reboot your WGA & Xbox

May all your packets fly true,

JT Cat


----------

